# audio upgrade, 2009 Z4 30i?



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Lots of talk on the forums how the base audio for the 2009+ Z4 sucks...does BSW offer any upgrade solutions?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

BSW seems to be at a loss... if the 2010 Z4 base audio is like the 2010 1-series, 3-series, and X5, you have crappy 6" woofers underseat and 4 mids in the door, no tweeters, in parallel on deck power, with significant EQ curve applied to the deck power. 

You need more power and you need 8" and tweeters and some de-EQing. Spend about $1200 on gear and it will sound incredibly improved. But there isn't much you can do with a bolt-in speaker upgrade - due to no power - and if you get more power, you amplify truly crappy speakers.


----------

